# Before and after Warners experiment



## donalddarneille (Jan 25, 2011)

A while back my Dad dug a number of Warners Safe Cures out of the same hole, all with heavy patina and discoloration. I aquired one to use as a "practice bottle" while learning how to use my tumbler. I'll be the first to admit it seems to have come out almost unnaturally clean and sparkeling. We'll be putting the cleaned Warners out at the OBCA show next month, next to an identical bottle that has about the same staining without cleaning. Both will have the same asking price, and I plan on keeping track of which one gets picked up and viewed more, offers, and final sale price on both - if they both sell. 

 Here is a photo of the Warners before cleaning:







 I will post a photo of this bottle next to it's "unclean" counterpart after the show.


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 25, 2011)

A shot of the "cleaned" bottle.....


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 25, 2011)

Another photo showing the lower embossing. This bottle will be going back in for a fine polish to remove the "smokey" haze left by the previous polishing compound.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 25, 2011)

Interesting experiment! Are you accepting any predictions?


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Interesting experiment! Are you accepting any predictions?


 

 Of course I welcome predictions,  and suggestions...... []


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 25, 2011)

New and non collectors love a shinny Warner Safe and I believe it will be the Clear winner even though both are amber []


----------



## woody (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with Brandon.[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd rather have the green soda....[8D]


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'd rather have the green soda....[8D]


 

 It got a late start and is still in the tumbler, I'll post after photo's when it is complete. Here is a quick picture of the embossing after a day of "cutting".


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coboltmoon
> 
> New and non collectors love a shinny Warner Safe and I believe it will be the Clear winner even though both are amber []


 
 This should be an interesting venue for the experiment then, as our Febuary show attracts more veteran collectors than new and non collectors.

 Just a note for clarity, the Warners in all three photos is the same bottle. I will post a picture of this one and the best "unclean" match during the week of the show.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 25, 2011)

There's some great Tamaqua bottles out there! Seems disproportionately so.. I look forward to seeing the results of this experiment with the Warnerses.. []


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There's some great Tamaqua bottles out there! Seems disproportionately so..[]


 
 So far as I can tell there is only one prolific Tamaqua soda/pony bottle with three misspellings, any help with this bottle would be appreciated....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 26, 2011)

tamaqua is about 15 miles from my place. has been dug hard over the years. it was an early mining town with quite a few different brewers. lots of colored sodas.

 jim


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info Jim. Are these Geo. Kietman bottles pretty common then? Can hardly wait to pull it out of the tumbler and see how it turns out.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2011)

hi donald,

 i'm not one to say which particular soda is common or rare. the issue with many of the coal region sodas is the fact that the area is economically depressed. while there are many quality colored sodas from the area, it's difficult to get top dollar for any except the very top of the line bottles. is the Kietman pontiled? the locals who desire them simply won't pay as much as some buyers from other areas of the country. 

 i'll bet that bad boy looks dandy after a tumble..........

 jim


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 27, 2011)

"...take the shine right off your shoes..."


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 31, 2011)

When is the show?


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 31, 2011)

> This bottle will be going back in for a fine polish to remove the "smokey" haze left by the previous polishing compound


 While admiring my growing group of nicely polished  bottles I have gradually become aware that some bottles have this residiual "smokey haze" you mention.   
 What is your final polishing step on these stubborn bottles?

 Thanks for the help,
 Barbara


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coboltmoon
> 
> When is the show?


 


 O. B. C. A. 
 ANTIQUE BOTTLE
 & COLLECTABLE 
 SHOW & SALE


 The 2011 Winter Show & Sale wil be held at the
 American Legion Hall, 3rd & Main St.
 In the historic antique shop town of 
 Aurora, Oregon

 Set-up & Early Birds begin Friday, February 18th
 Dealer drop-off at 12 Noon
 Set-up & Early Birds 1:00 PM - 6:00 PM

 Dealer Set-up 8 AM - 9 AM Saturday, February 19th

 Regular Public Admission on Saturday, February 19th
 9:00 AM - 3:00 PM

 Admission will be donation


----------



## donalddarneille (Jan 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  BarbaraInCalif
> 
> While admiring my growing group of nicely polished  bottles I have gradually become aware that some bottles have this residiual "smokey haze" you mention.
> What is your final polishing step on these stubborn bottles?
> ...


 
 I use the "JarDoctor's" Aluminum Oxide All Purpose Polish, usually just an additional 2-3 days is more than plenty to remove the haze left by the rougher compounds. Careful not to over polish. Occasionally I'll use Raybrite, it also does quite well and is available at any local Rock Collecting supply.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 1, 2011)

That looks amazing, you did a damned fine job.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Feb 2, 2011)

> Aluminum Oxide All Purpose Polish, usually just an additional 2-3 days is more than plenty to remove the haze left by the rougher compounds. Careful not to over polish. Occasionally I'll use Raybrite,


 
 Thanks Donald.  I've done the same giving a few days extra polishing, but there have been just a couple that don't even respond to that.  Usually it is medium-dark amber glass I have this trouble with.   Guess I'll just put those in the polish again a few days longer while looking into getting some Raybrite.

 Barbara


----------



## donalddarneille (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  BarbaraInCalif
> 
> 
> I've done the same giving a few days extra polishing, but there have been just a couple that don't even respond to that.  Usually it is medium-dark amber glass I have this trouble with.....


 

 With harder glass that does not respond well to the Aluminum Oxide Polish you may want to try Tin Oxide Polish instead, also available from the JarDr.


----------

